# What is your favourite reptile movie?



## DaRealJoker (Dec 23, 2008)

What is your favourite reptile movie?


----------



## mr.tegu (Dec 24, 2008)

J PARK, AWSOME MOVIE


----------



## DaRealJoker (Dec 24, 2008)

Ah the Jurasic Yall like the action eh?


----------



## JohnMatthew (Dec 24, 2008)

I like the old godzilla movies.. havn't seen the newest one tho


----------



## DaRealJoker (Dec 24, 2008)

Yeaj I know most of the movies I put for option have sequels. Just vote for the Title u liked most, and maybe if you remember the specific sequel, feel free to post which. I'd love to hear


----------



## stainthedane (Dec 24, 2008)

I was going to choose Teenage mutant ninja turtles, I REALLY love their series, haven't seen the newest movie though. 
But I have all of the older ones 


But seeing as this is for the reptile aspects of the movie.. J Park, for sure.


----------



## Kazzy (Dec 24, 2008)

J Park isn't really a reptile movie...Dinosaurs are not reptiles. 

I stick to documentaries...lol Although, if I had to choose my favorite movie out of those, def. J Park!


----------



## hoosier (Dec 24, 2008)

JP for sure!


----------



## DaremoAlpha (Jan 10, 2009)

Godzilla Final Wars was a very good remake of Destroy All Monsters...

Ya ok I collect Godzilla movies so what hahaha


----------



## VARNYARD (Jan 10, 2009)

Berts tegu video,


----------



## Markie (Jan 10, 2009)

Definately Jurassic Park... all three of them, actually.


----------



## LouDog760 (Jan 10, 2009)

Were can I watch Berts tegu video???


----------



## Neil_E_C_P (Jan 10, 2009)

Well. 
"Godzilla", with Matthew Broderick.
Does anyone remember the intro?
After all isn't that "little one" a mutant tegu?


----------



## LouDog760 (Jan 11, 2009)

Anyone know???


----------



## hoosier (Jan 11, 2009)

you could have ordered it off his website.


----------



## Ammodawg (Jan 11, 2009)

:wnw The 1973 classic Sssssss (aka SSSSnake) :wnw


----------



## PuffDragon (Jan 12, 2009)

I like the turtle from Never Ending Story.


----------

